# Follicle tracking.....



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Can anyone tell me please what this involves, is it a vaginal scan or on the tummy scan? Also when in your cycle is it usually done? Thanks B x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi B-
I don't have scans but remember reading on here that they were trans - vaginal.

Best wishes that clomid works again!  (and soon  )

- Nikki


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi and welcome

I am on clomid and have scans. I had one on CD9 and CD 12 (this is early as I have shorter cycles) - normally they would be on CD 12 - depending on your consultant of course. Yes they are internal scans and involve using a probe. They measure your endometrial lining and look for follicles. They measure the size of the follicles (they should be about 18mm for an egg to be released).

Good luck and hope this helps! I am new too! 

Ps Although a little uncomfortable the scans are fine!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi B,

I went to see my fertility spec last week as I am going on Clomid in Jan. He said i will be scanned via trans vaginal scan (probe) on CD12 cos my cycle is about 26/27 days long.
I've had lots of these TVS cos of endo etc.. they are mostly embarrassing I find    But, obviously a v good idea.
Good Luck with Clomid    Keep us posted.  Jo x
PS. MERRY XMAS.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry, gonna cheat abit & cut & paste from a reply I posted yesterday to someone else....

The scan is to check to see how you are responding to the clomid...they look to see how many follicles you have & how many are dominant. The scans are usually done between cd10 - 15 but you may need later if you ovulate later. At the scan (transvaginal scan - TVS) they will insert a probe which looks a bit like a dildo (which is why I call them "dildo cam"  )...this then puts an image on the screen (like an ultrasound) so they can check & measure your ovaries, any follies & also your womb lining. They like follies to be around a minimum of 18mm before they rupture & release an egg...follies can grow around 1-2mm per day. Taking the measurements of any follies will give your consultant a rough idea of when you're likely to ovulate.

I've had numerous scans (for endo as well as follie tracking) & never found them painful, although sometimes they can be a little uncomfortable as they move the probe around inside you...if you think you may be more sensitive then taking a couple of pk's an hour prior to the scan usually helps a bit. You may feel a little tender afterwards as well. Oh yeah, and it needs to be done on an empty bladder !

Not everyone has scans on clomid...I think it's entirely down to the particular consultant and/or hospital as they all have different procedures...and obviously if on NHS its also down to time & costs 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

